# Easton EC90 X Question?



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm debating on whether or not to use the "bear claw" clamp or just spring for a compression plug. Does anyone have a close-up pick of their fork set-up with the "bear claw" clamp? I'm not 100% sure, but my educated guess is that it goes between the headset and stem. Is this correct? If I end up using a spacer between the headset and stem, which side do I place it on? Between the headset and spacer or spacer and stem?
Thanks,


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I used a beartrap for a while and never had any issues. Many posters here had them come loose. Since the fork doesn't require the internal support of a standard tensioner, plus to save some unneeded weight, I don't use anything. I replaced my beartrap with a crabon spacer and and used a standard tensioner to set the tension, I also used Tacx Dynamic Paste on the steer tube, torqued it to the correct torque for the stem and then removed the tensioner. I've been riding like this for over six months and it still is holding fine.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Beartrap*

I used the beartrap when I first installed my EC90 SLX fork, it continuously loosened and I finally decided to swap it out for a normal compression plug. Good luck


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Ditto*



ifcjti said:


> I used the beartrap when I first installed my EC90 SLX fork, it continuously loosened and I finally decided to swap it out for a normal compression plug. Good luck


Exactly my experience. That sucker wouldn't keep adjustment to save its life. I installed an FSA compression plug and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Richard said:


> Exactly my experience. That sucker wouldn't keep adjustment to save its life. I installed an FSA compression plug and haven't had an issue since.


I third this...
Same issue with my EC90 Aero fork and the bearclaw adjuster. An expander plug works just fine making this is one of those "if it ain't broke, why fix it" deals for me.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

plus if you call Easton the tech guys will actually recommend that you NOT use the bear trap. Just another trying to be different poorly designed products. Just get a quality compression plug and your good to go.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Compression plug it is.
Thanks guys!


----------

